# IH 444 gas wiring



## IH 444 guy (Jun 5, 2010)

I just got a IH 444 gas-great condition,but it needs lights,and I live in Texas. 100* in the day,so I work in the evening so I need those lights!! I need the wiring diagram for A IH 444 gas,and any other info on hooking up lights,or 444 in general! Thanks!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.caseih.com/northamerica/PartsService/Pages/search.aspx

If you look here, you will find the complete parts breakdown for that tractor. Not sure if they have service manuals for it or not. There is a company that makes service manuals for tractors much like the Haynes manuals for cars. I got mine at Fleet Farm, and I think Tractor Supply carries them as well.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

If you still need a diagram, click the link in my "signature". It's online & its free!!!

I can supply harnesses for this tractor too.


----------



## gallagher (Apr 19, 2011)

Where is the IH 444 Gas Electrical Wiring diagram?


----------

